# R8 spindle milling alignment pin?



## ki7fq (Mar 11, 2013)

I recently acquired a 9 x 42 Kondia mill.  On inserting a collet, I don't feel a significant pin to hold the thing.  Is this a big show stopper?  All seems OK, but I only take light cuts.  There is no visible shifting of the collet in the spindle.

Any thoughts?

Mike


----------



## Richard King (Mar 11, 2013)

Have a manual?  Can you feel a drilled hole up in there?  Can you use a mirror and super bright flashlight to look up there?   Shine the light into the mirror.   The are usually in a Bridgeport a set screw that has a flat key ground in it.  Sometimes the break off or losen up and people use them broken.  Can you take a picture of the machine and show us.   Maybe crank the knee down and use a digital camera and shoot it up into the spindle hole so we can see.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 11, 2013)

No biggie. Most machines I have run over the years have had that pin sheared off or removed. I wouldn't worry about it at all, but if you wanted to replace it, it's not that hard.


----------



## DMS (Mar 11, 2013)

I had the same issue. Here is how I fixed mine (a BPT clone).

1) Loosen the set screw that holds the bearing cover on at the end of the spindle. 
2) Remove the bearing cover on the front of the spindle (there are 2 holes in the end for a pin spanner, I had to make my own).
3) Rotate the spindle until you see a set screw in the side, if there is just a threaded hole, well, that is where the pin _should_be

Mine was backed out, not missing or broken. The setup is basically a dog point setscrew, and then a regular cup point set screw behind it to lock it in place. Screw the dog point in, and fit a collet. Once you are satisfied with the fit, lock down the second setscrew. Then replace the bearing cover and lock it in place.


----------



## Kickstart (Mar 12, 2013)

This might help

http://www.icai-online.com/replace-collet-alignment-screw.html


----------



## Kevin45 (Mar 31, 2013)

On any BP or Alliant I have ever ran, I removed the pin. It's nothing more than a setscrew that is turned down on the end. If you look at the end of the quill, there will be a collar. Take a strap wrench or a set of large pliers with a shop rag wrapped around the collar and loosen it. Back it off, then you will see where the set screw is or where it goes. You can remove it if you don't like it, or you can put one in if so desired. Myself, I don't like them and have never had any problem with a collet spinning inside the quill.


----------

